# MausPad - Mausunterlage?



## Wolfskid (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich hatte heute auf Arbeit ein interessantes Streitgespräch. Und zwar:

BRAUCHT MAN BEI DEN HEUTIGEN MÄUSEN NOCH EIN M A U S P A D ???

Ich bin der Meinung JA, ABER WELCHES ?

Mein Arbeitskollege meinte:

"Das wurde nur benötigt in der Zeit wo die Mäuse noch eine "KUGEL" hatten"


Da ich nun die meiste Zeit, die mir verbleibt in meiner Freitzeit, am EGO shootern bin, wollte ich von EUCH mal wissen:

"WIE WICHTIG IST DAS MAUSPAD" noch in der heutigen Zeit?.....

Da ich , wie die meisten HIER denke ich, NICHT die Kohle haben um sie einfach raus zu schmeissen, wollte ich mal fragen:

---Brauche ich bei den heutigen OPTICAL MÄUSEN oder LASER gesteuerten Nagetieren heute noch ein MausPad.... ?

UND falls JA:   ---WELCHES könntet Ihr empfehlen ?


Des weiteren, da ja heute schon der 2.01. 2014 ist  ....." PROSIT "   auf ein GESUNDES, ERFOLGREICHES Neue Jahr......


Und THX für Eure Unterstützung...............


MfG

Wolfskid


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: MausPad - Mausunterlage ???*



Wolfskid schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> ich hatte heute auf Arbeit ein interessantes Streitgespräch. Und zwar:
> 
> ...


 "nur" benötigt, wenn die Maus ne Kugel hat, ist Quatsch. Mit Kugel war ein Mauspad zwar quasi unverzichtbar. Aber auch bei modernen Mäusen ist ein Pad besser. Ein Mauspad sorgt erstens dafür, dass die Maus beim Abtasten eine gleichmäßig Oberfläche vorfindet, was die Fehler beim Abtasten verringert, und zweitens "gleitet" die Maus besser. Natürlich GIBT es Tische, auf denen eine Maus auch ohne Pad einwandfrei geht, oder man kann auch idR ne Zeitung nehmen, ohne dass es "Fehler" gibt, und eine Oberfläche, auf eine Maus ohne Pad wirklich "spinnt" ist recht selten. Aber ein Pad ist definitiv die bessere Wahl, erst recht wenn es nicht nur um so was wie im Internet und Office surfen geht. Ein reiner "Büronutzer" mag daher vlt. das Gefühl haben, dass man kein Pad mehr braucht.

Ob es wiederum einen merkbaren Unterschied für Durchschnittuser zwischen nem Pad für 10 oder 40 Euro gibt, darüber könnte man sich wiederum schon viel eher "streiten"  

Ich persönlich halte nix von besonders teuren Pads, wenn man nicht grad CLan-Spieler mit mehreren Std "Training" pro Tag ist. Das Steelseries QcK zB ist ein sehr gutes Pad zu einem fairen Preis und reicht ganz sicher sehr gut aus, gibt es auch in verschiedenen Größen und Varianten - an sich reicht das hier auch von der Größe her völlig aus http://www.amazon.de/SteelSeries-QcK-mini-Gaming-Mauspad/dp/B000UEZ37G sofern Du nicht ein Gamer bist, der mit wenig DPI spielt und somit sehr lange Wege auf dem Pad gehen muss. Auch günstig und gut zB http://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-1337-Gaming-Mauspad-schwarz/dp/B000KHTBQM 

Ich selber hab das hier Sharkoon Fireglider Gaming Mauspad schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör und das ist mir an sich viel zu groß


----------



## Der-Ork (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: MausPad - Mausunterlage ???*

Seit einigen Jahren nutze ich dieses hier: http://www.amazon.de/Razer-Pro-Solution-Pad-Mauspad/dp/B000CSODDA und kann es nur empfehlen. Ich kenne einige Leute, die keins benutzen geht also auch aber ich finde es besser mit Mauspad.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: MausPad - Mausunterlage ???*

Dazu noch sowas hier und schon alles bestens: MausTapes 13mm - MausTapes.com


----------



## _chiller_ (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: MausPad - Mausunterlage ???*

Ein Mauspad sorgt nebenbei auch dafür das die Maus nicht so auf der Oberfläche kratzt und sich die kleinen Füße dann auch weniger schnell abnutzen. Ich hab so nen Sharkoon Rush Mat, ähnlich wie das gepostete weiter oben. Das Mauspad ist sehr groß, daher nutze ich es nebenbei auch noch als Abdeckung für meinen Laptop wenn ich ihn zuklappe. Die 5Euro sind gut angelegt


----------



## T'PAU (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: MausPad - Mausunterlage ???*

Nebenbei finde ich es wesentlich angenehmer, wenn der Handballen auf 'nem Stoffpad (hier Steelseries QcK) ruht, als auf der nackten Schreibtischoberfläche.


----------



## Wolfskid (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: MausPad - Mausunterlage ???*

Heyoh Leute ....

Vielen lieben Dank für Eure Antworten und Mithilfe. Ich glaube ich werde mir dann ja wohl eines besorgen müssen... 

Eine Frage hätte ich da dann aber dann doch noch , und zwar:

Gibt es einen Grund eventuell auch eines der teureren Anbieter zu wählen, AUßER dann den Namen zu bezahlen ?

Tausend Dank. Sowie ein schönes langes WE.....


Wolfskid


----------



## _chiller_ (4. Januar 2014)

Mehr als 6Euro muss man für ein gutes Mauspad nicht ausgeben:
Produktvergleich Sharkoon 1337 Gaming Mousepad (verschiedene Farben), Sharkoon Rush Mat | Geizhals Deutschland
Das linke Mauspad besitzt mein Vater, das rechte ich. Das Mauspad ist sehr flach, dazu sehr groß. Ich benutze es auch als zwischenlage zwischen Notebookbildschirm und Tastatur wenn ich das Notebook zuklappe, das Mauspad hat nämlich in etwa die Ausmaße eines 15Zoll-Notebooks. Als Gadget kann man die Teile zusammenknüllen und trotzdem kehren die Mauspads in ihren Ursprungszustand zurück ^^ Nachteile gibt es eigentlich gar keine, es gab bisher keine Maus die mit dem Mauspad nicht harmonierte.


----------



## XT1024 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: MausPad - Mausunterlage ???*

Ob man ein mauspad _braucht_? Geschmackssache. Ich kann nur mit.


Wolfskid schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Grund eventuell auch eines der teureren Anbieter zu wählen, AUßER dann den Namen zu bezahlen ?


 Esoterik? Markenfetisch? Zu viel Geld? 

Die Oberfläche ist wohl Gewöhnungssache, meins hat eine grobe und eine feinere Seite und ich kann nur etwas mit der groben Seite anfangen.
Die Stoffdinger waren für mich aber immer ein Rotes Tuch .
25 € auf mittlerweile 9 Jahre ist akzeptabel. In der Mitte ist es halt etwas glatt poliert.
Oder wie sieht so ein Stoffding nach dieser Zeit aus?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: MausPad - Mausunterlage ???*



Wolfskid schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Grund eventuell auch eines der teureren Anbieter zu wählen, AUßER dann den Namen zu bezahlen


es mag wie gesagt ein paar "Profi"-Gamer geben, die zwischen dem Pad für 10 und dem für 30 Euro wirklich einen "wichtigen" Unterschied merken, aber an sich kann mit Pech sogar das teurere das schlechtere sein. Ich würd wie gesagt eines für um die 10€ nehmen, das passt schon. GANZ billige sind dann halt selbst für Hobbygamer evlt nicht "gleitend" genug, zb mein Vater hat so ein billiges Pad, biegsam aber aus Plastik, da merk ich dann schon, dass mein 12€ Fireglider-Pad die Maus deutlich angenehmer gleiten lässt - aber wenn man ich umschaut, findet man vlt auch ein eben so gutes für nur 6€.


----------



## LaTillinator (4. Januar 2014)

ich hab das Razer Goliathus ist ne top matte und kostet nur 10€


----------



## Wolfskid (6. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

vielen lieben Dank für Eure RIESIGE HIlfe.Das war mal wie immer: Bei Problemen nicht verzagen,
                                                                                          erstmal PCGH-Comm. fragen.

 

Werde mir dann mal eines holen gehen.

Und Euch wünsche ich noch einen herrlichen Januar. Wenn das so weiter geht mit dem Wetter, dann wars das ja wohl schon mit dem Winter. Denn die nächsten 14 Tage sagt Wetter.com noch nichts anderes. Soll mir recht sein, denn das erleichtert meine Arbeit (LKW Fahrer) doch ungemein.

Mit den besten Wünschen....

Wolfskid


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2014)

Auf dass nicht so viele PKW-Fahrer meckern, nur weil deren Produkte und Waren durch Deutschland gekarrt werden


----------



## aliriza (7. Januar 2014)

Habe mal eine zwischen Frage. Hat einer von euch ein Zowie GTF- rough Mauspad und kann mir sagen wie ich diese am besten und schonensten von Krümeln befreie.?


----------



## D@nger (7. Januar 2014)

Razer Goliathus Midi, sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## SwissBullet (10. Januar 2014)

D@nger schrieb:


> Razer Goliathus Midi, sehr zu empfehlen.


 
Habe seit gestern auch eine,ein super teil.
Eine gutes Pad macht mehr aus als man denkt.


----------



## Falcon (12. Januar 2014)

Kann das Steelseries 4HD/9HD sowie die beiden Func Mauspads F-Series 10 L/XL und Surface 1030² L/XL empfehlen. Sehr gute Pads, die auch mehrere Jahre ohne Verschleiss halten.


----------

